

Kernighan's thoughts on scripting languages -or- Why He Loves Awk - keenerd
http://www.eecs.harvard.edu/cs152/lectures/CS152-Lecture_14-Kernighan.pdf

======
silentbicycle
His definition never really mentions that scripting languages usually script
(give a convenient interface to) code written in a more efficient but lower-
level language. Good presentation, though.

Oddly, for a paper on scripting languages, it never mentions Lua. (It's not
clear when the presentation was written.)

------
wccrawford
PDF.

------
HilbertSpace
Nice to learn some of AWK.

Sorry, Brian, I MUCH prefer ObjectRexx.

